# More daytona pics



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Almost finished.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

That is really lookin' nice. I especially like the tire fence and the subtle tire marks on the track. Can't wait to see it out in the sun and full of race cars.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

yep...looks great


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Thats Great work :thumbsup: Looks awesome- man, you guys are good!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Nice, very nice work so far!

Fred


----------



## ivarski (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking good, Stinkty!!! Are you building more sections or is it finished?

Ivarski


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

ivarski said:


> Looking good, Stinkty!!! Are you building more sections or is it finished?
> 
> Ivarski


That the size it will stay 2x4ft.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice............*

Looks Great! Are you going to add any marks to the wall or leave it pre-season clean? 

Why stop at 4', go ahead, build the complete track.  Could you imagine? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

